# Peruvian Necktie.



## Wokka (Jul 17, 2008)

Was last night the first ever victory by Peruvian Necktie submission in the UFC? If not, can someone find the fight where it was executed?


----------



## Warchild (Feb 5, 2008)

It is such a weak looking sub. Why didn't JT just reach up and pull his fingers apart?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I was wondering this as well, I don't ever remember seeing or hearing about an MMA match being ended with a Peruvian Necktie.

Badass sub by CB.


----------



## Wokka (Jul 17, 2008)

Warchild said:


> It is such a weak looking sub. Why didn't JT just reach up and pull his fingers apart?


I don't really know, it's hard to really see. It looks like sort of a modified neck crank to me.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*It's more of a modified side choke. When my friends and I were watching, we were stunned. We were like, wtf is a peruvian necktie. So we tried it on each other. *


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Warchild said:


> It is such a weak looking sub. Why didn't JT just reach up and pull his fingers apart?


I'm sure it wasn't that easy.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

Kameleon said:


> *It's more of a modified side choke. When my friends and I were watching, we were stunned. We were like, wtf is a peruvian necktie. So we tried it on each other. *


How did it feel? Could you escape easily


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

Almeida tried for a PNT against Cote. It is a VERY tight choke. you have your hands clasped in a S-grip and you are pulling up with your hands and pushing down with your leg, Not too mention you have his posture comntrolled with your arms and other leg. 


Not easy at all to get out of.


----------



## mr.sleep (May 2, 2008)

CB might be a ass, but I gotta admit that was a sweet submission. Very cool to see.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

Warchild said:


> It is such a weak looking sub. Why didn't JT just reach up and pull his fingers apart?


I'm sure if he was watching on tv he might be able to see what he could try in order to escape too, but while he was having his neck wrenched by CB I guess it was a bit more difficult to assess the situation without passing out.


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

i tried it out on my dog after i saw it

he escaped before tapping though


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Wokka said:


> I don't really know, it's hard to really see. It looks like sort of a modified neck crank to me.


how to do it


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

:laugh: at the negative rep for my last post
i honestly tried to figure out how to do it to my dog.


----------



## Wokka (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice video man, I really got to see what exactly was happening in that choke.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Video no workie for me. :confused02:


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

This is one of those submissions that works great on a guy who doesn’t know what it is, but is next to impossible to pull on a guy who does!


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

im a submission wrestler, never seen it before, and certainly will never ever ever tap to that garbage....simple solution, get wrist control and roll out, or posture or push through, shit about anything should stop that


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

ya i could fart my way out of that if it was someone of similar strength...c.b would probably tap me out though


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

You can effectively counter the Peruvian Necktie with a Dirty Sanchez LOL


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Anyone have a video link of that fight?


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

pretty sure i would do a renzo roll into arm bar if someone tried it on me. not sure though cuz no ones tried.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

look up tony desouza he is the guy that made the move up and hence why its called a peruvian neck tie because hes from peru


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

after the tuf episode were he did it i looked it up it works but its hard if the guy is of equal strenght or more


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

So, was it the first win ever by PNT!?
It must have been! Never friken seen it before!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Sounds like a raunchy sexual position.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Sounds like a raunchy sexual position.


Or to a normal person... an article of clothing. :laugh:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't follow.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I don't follow.


That's what she said...

I think all the other submission chokes have a much more sexual undertone.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Well that's what you get from a bunch of dudes rolling around with eachother for a living


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

ZaoSyn said:


> How did it feel? Could you escape easily


*I'm not a fighter, but was able to get out on pure strength against one of my friends. My friend weights like 150lbs and I weight 220lbs, pretty much just picked him up and he broke the hold so he would land face first on the floor. My other friend on the other hand, is about 200lbs and strong as hell. It took less than 10 seconds before I relized I couldn't get out and tapped.*


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I thought a peruvian necktie was when you slit someone's throat and then pulled the tongue out through the slit. If CB did that in the ring then he'd be real badass


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

name goes here said:


> I thought a peruvian necktie was when you slit someone's throat and then pulled the tongue out through the slit. If CB did that in the ring then he'd be real badass


thats a columbian necktie


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

MalkyBoy said:


> thats a columbian necktie


cuban necktie


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

MalkyBoy said:


> thats a columbian necktie


Exactly. I think it's a little more difficult to get out of...


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

i hear that, my understanding of it is you are tied to a chair, tortured to within an inch of your life then left to bleed to death with your tongue protruding from your neck. sounds like a nasty way to go


----------



## mihklo (Jun 18, 2008)

didnt rampage tap to this when him and CB were rolling in the cage on TUF? if he couldnt bust out im sure it is a little tougher than it looks to escape from it.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

mihklo said:


> didnt rampage tap to this when him and CB were rolling in the cage on TUF? if he couldnt bust out im sure it is a little tougher than it looks to escape from it.


Yes he did. A lot of people will say that isn't a great example, as they were just f'ing around. Personally, I don't see Rampage tapping, even just messing around, if he could have gotten out of it easily.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

I barely saw any of TUF 7 but one would have thought that Rampage could have powered out of it fairly easy since he is a lot stronger than CB, but if he tapped it could be a tough move to get out of.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

This is the only move CB ever uses. If he wants to be successful he's going to need to work on some other subs because everyone knows he's just going to go for the PNT and people will learn a counter to it.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> This is the only move CB ever uses. If he wants to be successful he's going to need to work on some other subs because everyone knows he's just going to go for the PNT and people will learn a counter to it.


Fair point and his fights will get boring if he keeps trying the same move over and over again. Still im glad he did it cos it was unusual and an interesting way to finish a fight.

Im dying to see a boston crab used in MMA


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

I knew the second it was going down it was all over for JT, CB is very strong with that submission.


----------

